

Functional Programming w/ Ruby - era86
http://www.slideshare.net/tokland/functional-programming-with-ruby-9975242

======
MrBra
newbie insight at FP: basically: avoid (hidden) state and write everything
like mathematical functions (perhaps calling some other littler, math-like
functions) and it's done?

